# new to Vancouver



## Marsupilami (May 28, 2008)

Hi everybody !
I am actually in France. But I will soon go to Vancouver for a two years postdoc position in Forest genomics and population genetics. I would enter in contact with other aquarists in Vancouver. I am particularly interested by Victoria-like Haplochromines, african riverine cichlids (and catfishes) and also by south american dwarf cichlids. 
I would also know the water quality in Vancouver. I expect it is hard and basic. I expect also to have txo to three small aquariums (30-70 gallons) (one for south american or riverine cichlids, one for Victorian Haps). Where can I find these fishes in Vancouver ?
Thanks, SÃ©bastien


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Sebastien, who will you be studying through?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I am assuming the big Vancouver (BC) versus the little Vancouver (washington st)?


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I believe Vancouver BC, Canada has a pretty good fish club you'd have to look it up, Vancouver WA, USA has the Greater Portland Aquarium Society (www.gpas.org) The local hobbiests would probably have a better idea of water conditions (I'm assuming the water will be soft and neutral like the rest of the Pacific Northwest) as well as what fish are available in that region. I know that in Portland and Seattle the water is soft and neutral to slightly acidic, most people tend to keep south american species or buffer the water slightly for CA species GPAS sees a lot of goodieds and livebearers at the auctions. A lot of people are keeping bettas and killies as well as several other asian speices but I don't see nearly as many african rift lake cichlids, not that you couldn't keep them but with the typical soft water and low pH it's not as easy to keep africans.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 28, 2008)

Hi,
thanks for these answers. Yes, I will go to Vancouver in Canada. I will work at the University of British Columbia with Kermit Ritland. I am still looking for an appartment...  
It is a great news if the water is soft and neutral or slightly acidic in Vancouver ! :thumb: even for east african cichlids. :thumb: I will try to contact the club of Vancouver. 
SÃ©bastien


----------

